# Wellness vs. MTB-Touren



## Julesb (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo  Ihr Lieben,

ich bin ganz neu hier, so gar kein MTB-Fahrerin , und suche für den MTB-begeisterten Mann und mich ein Wellnesshotel. 
Für mich  zur Erholung und für denn Mann als guten Startpunkt für ausgedehnte MTB-Touren.

Ob sächsische Schweiz, Schwarzwald oder oder oder... da bin ich ganz offen.

Ich wünsche mir ein Wellnesshotel mit verschiedenen Saunen und Massageangeboten. Im Idealfall mit Fitnesstudio, muss aber nicht sein.

Für ihn ist es wichtig, dass er ausgedehnte, anspruchsvolle Touren machen kann.....

Habt ihr Tipps für mich?

Liebe Grüße Jules


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Mai 2012)

Es gibt auch sehr schöne Hotels mit Wellnesseinrichtungen in Österreich!

Eggerwirt St. Michael 

Sporthotel Stock Finkenberg

Krallerhof in Leogang

Hotel Montafonerhof in Tschaguns

Posthotel Achenkirch

Alpenhotel Schalber in Serfaus

und hier gibt es einen Auszug von div. Wellnesshotels

Ich wünsche Dir einen angenehmen Wellnessurlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (21. Mai 2012)

*Mountainbike | Wellness im Schwarzwald im Bio- Vital und Wellness ...

**Fahrrad und Mountainbike Touren | Wellness - Hotel Forsthaus .*

_Wellness Schwarzwald_, _Wellnesshotel_ Oberwiesenhof

_Mountainbike_ fahren rund um das Belchenland im _Schwarzwald_ *...*


Tipp: E-Bike leihen und einmal zusammen fahren


----------



## swe68 (21. Mai 2012)

Oder selber mal ein MTB ausleihen und Touren machen. Danach ist Wellness nochmal so schön!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Parkhotel Waldeck in Titisee-Neustadt wäre auch noch eine Idee.


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Mai 2012)

http://www.hotel-innerhofer.com/de/hotel-innerhofer.html

War begeistert dort
Stehe auf beides Wellness und Bike 
War zum skitourengenen dort 
Sehr gut, sehr angenehm
Total nette Bewirtung mit sehr leckerem Essen


----------



## Julesb (22. Mai 2012)

Ihr Lieben, vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps...
Da ist bestimmt was dabei für uns!
Österreich und Südtirol kenne ich vom Skifahren nur zu gut und bin gerne dort. 
Für einen eingeschobenen Kurzurlaub ist das leider zu weit.
Aber wenn ich irgendwann mal dem MTB verfallen bin...wer weiß....
Schließlich werde ich mich dieses Jahr dann doch mal auf ein MTB wagen...aber nur eine kleine Tour ohne viele Höhenmeter.

Viele liebe Grüße
Jules


----------



## fissenid (23. Mai 2012)

Montafon

Zamangspitz St. Gallenkirch 
Hotel Silvretta St. Gallenkirch 
Hotel Alpenrose Schruns


----------



## Julesb (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Ihr Lieben, noch bin ich in der Entscheidungsphase  überlege ob wir nicht auch evtl. nach Winterberg fahren ...

Grüße Jules

P.S.: Ich war dann übrigens dann gestern doch mal auf einem MTB 3,5 Stunden unterwegs....


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Krallerhof in Leogang



Kann ich als Local uneingeschränkt empfehlen 

Wenn meine Freundin Wellness will fahren wir meist in den Aqua-Dome im Ötztal --> dort in der Gegend kann man glaub ich auch Biken


----------



## mtb-leni (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jules,

erzähl mal, wo du Urlaub gemacht hast und wie es dir und deinem Mountbike begeisterten Mann gefallen hat. Es würd mich interessieren, da wir auch Kurzurlaub machen wollen, und wissen nicht wohin. Wann machst du überhaupt Urlaub? 

Kennt jemand ein Wellneshotel in Willingen, da soll es schön sein, habe ich gehört.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2012)

Avital-Resort


----------



## Julesb (26. Juni 2012)

@mtb-leni wir fahren erst Ende September/Anfang Oktober... mal sehen evtl. habe ich bis dato mein eigenes Bike  

Avital Resort klingt und liest sich toll... gibts weitere Tipps für Winterberg?

Grüße Jules


----------



## Julesb (7. August 2012)

Nachdem ich nun ein wenig angefixt bin vom MTB überlege ich unseren Kurzurlaub in Winterberg zu verbingen.... bisherige Recherchen haben mich leider noch nicht zufriedengestellt, daher wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir für Winterberg etwas empfehlen könnt?

Lg Jules


----------



## illi3384 (7. August 2012)

Wir haben das Sporthotel Kirchmeier in Winterberg gebucht.
Fahren am 19.09.2012 da hin.

liest sich recht nett und war über Animod gebucht ein Schnäppchen. Hoffe es hält was es verspricht.

Habe gehört, dass die Gegend auch für mitbikende es nicht ganz so extrem liebende Frauen schön sein soll. Es soll angeblich jeder auf seine Kosten kommen. 
Warten wir es ab :-D


----------



## Julesb (29. April 2013)

Leider ist mir erst heute eingefallen, dass ich gar nicht berichtet habe, wo wir waren.

Wir waren in Winterberg und haben im Oversum übernachtet. Total genial und auch der Bikepark war was für mich als Anfänger.

#Empfehlenswert


----------



## samafa (30. April 2013)

Letzte Woche lag ein kleiner Urlaubskatalog bei  mir im Briefkasten.

Mountain Bike Holidays" stand drauf.
Die Page nennt sich http://www.bike-holidays.com/

Sind schöne und interessante Adressen drin.

Vielleicht ist was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. Mai 2013)

Jules, fährst Du denn jetzt öfters?


----------



## Julesb (1. Mai 2013)

sagen wir es mal so.... ich habe mir am Samstag ein bike bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## swe68 (1. Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------

